# Staples lot



## FourDiamond (Nov 23, 2011)

We didn't get the bid a Staples lot, so I was hoping I could get some feedback on our pricing. The lot is 2 acres counting driveways off the highway.

Work included sidewalks in front of the center, approx 750 sq feet, three loading docks, approx 150 square feet, and 3 stairways, 24 stairs total, about half are open grate.

The normal snowfall November-April is 44 inches, with 37 days with snow. We calculated about 16 plow and salt events, and 14 salt only events.

Our total price was $9900.00, all inclusive. Payments spread over December-April.

With the lack of winter here I thought I might as well get started on next year. Thanks in advance for any feedback.


----------



## Wilnip (Oct 4, 2011)

You have 82 posts on this site so you are not a newbie. You should know how these pricing questions go on here. Only reason I read your question was because of the title. I plow a Staples but it's part of a complex. Good luck.


----------



## ReddensLawnCare (Jan 11, 2011)

Wilnip;2077966 said:


> You have 82 posts on this site so you are not a newbie. You should know how these pricing questions go on here. Only reason I read your question was because of the title. I plow a Staples but it's part of a complex. Good luck.


He gave an informed post. Not a how much should I charge. Just wante d to see how he stacked up. I thought it was a good post


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

ReddensLawnCare;2077967 said:


> He gave an informed post. Not a how much should I charge. Just wante d to see how he stacked up. I thought it was a good post


I thought so to, he didn't get the contract and he's trying to sharpen his pencil.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Why sharpen when you can just click?


----------



## sodworksllc (Dec 10, 2012)

I would of been pretty close to your price if anything a little more


----------



## Wilnip (Oct 4, 2011)

Didn't mean it like that. Every time someone asks a pricing question, the response is always the same .It's either, "I wish I could get that price here", or my favorite, "I won't start my truck for that price." I think you are right in line with your pricing, but you never know how cheap someone will go to get the work.


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

"Our total price was $9900.00, all inclusive. Payments spread over December-April."
I ran some numbers and I would not do it for less than that....................


----------



## FourDiamond (Nov 23, 2011)

Thanks for the replies, one of the reasons for the post is,like everyone here, I get told stories on how a guy plows the local ABC plaza with a half acre lot and no sidewalks, and gets $XXX per push. Or the the company that services the local big box store for XXX,XXX.00 per season etc, etc. We price a lot and I crunch numbers for half a day, present the proposal with ground level pics, snow pile location, overhead pics, etc. and come back empty handed. Sp I think either I'm crazy(good possibility) or these other guys are full of s***. So I thought $9900.00 was fair, or the price was so low that when they finished laughing, they threw it away.


----------



## FourDiamond (Nov 23, 2011)

I thought I would reopen this thread and try to get a little more feedback. The company who got the contract, I believe, is a sub for Snow and Ice Management out of Pittsburgh. Any thoughts, on the lot or the company?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Your problem is that you bid it to make money. Basically, what it probably should have been billed at. 

Since plowing has become a commodity, that isn't possible anymore based on a lot like this. 

I am a little confused aboot 44 inches and 37 days of snow with 16 pushes. Those numbers seem a little hinky.


----------



## FourDiamond (Nov 23, 2011)

The 44 inches are from the Nationsl Weather Servuce . The 37 days are a five year rolling average for days it snows . It could snow 10 inches or we could have flurries, either way it counts as a snow day. The more important number is the 16 plow/salt events and the 14 salt only events


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Mark Oomkes;2131189 said:


> I am a little confused aboot 44 inches and 37 days of snow with 16 pushes. Those numbers seem a little hinky.


I am as well. I wonder if that was what they had this season(pushes/saltings), and not the actual "avg" (pushes/saltings)???

Pricing seems good though. At that price you would be allowed to do an outstanding job & make a very nice profit.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

FourDiamond;2131205 said:


> The 44 inches are from the Nationsl Weather Servuce . The 37 days are a five year rolling average for days it snows . It could snow 10 inches or we could have flurries, either way it counts as a snow day. The more important number is the 16 plow/salt events and the 14 salt only events


just saw this after posting.....so is the 16 plow/salt events & 14 only salt an avg? 5yr ? 10yr? ??


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

I bet the mgmt company got more then your bid and they subed it to some one for $6000


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Did you ask what how much the winning bid was ?

Personally I would have not done it for that either.


----------



## FourDiamond (Nov 23, 2011)

snocrete;2131208 said:


> just saw this after posting.....so is the 16 plow/salt events & 14 only salt an avg? 5yr ? 10yr? ??


8 year average , 8 years is used because that's how long we've been in operation.


----------



## FourDiamond (Nov 23, 2011)

On a Call;2131237 said:


> Did you ask what how much the winning bid was ?
> 
> Personally I would have not done it for that either.


Unfortunately the strip center Mgt company wouldn't release that information. But we going to try and get it before we bid again. It can't hurt to try a second time maybe through a different person


----------

